# Most Embarassing Fart



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

One time i was in a crowded line at the movies with my GF and she cut a loud, earth shattering fart







and about 10 ppl turned to see were it came from and she points at me!!!!
I laughed and took credit for it







, who said chivelry is dead.

im sure you all have stories, like this.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awww...what a gentleman


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

all i can say is......HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

My gf grandparents are hilarious....one time we were in victoria secrets and her grandfather ripped ass standing next to her grandmother and then quickly ducked behind a rack so all you could see was her grandmother standing there red-faced :laugh: omg I never laughed so hard!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

when i was in school id rip em out and try to make em silent so everyone could share

in the aroma, id even prepare for em with beans and buds the night before :laugh:

it got gnarly one day with a couple of us haveing a war in the classroom with some

loud rippers and some silent ones, the teacher had to move across the room and

call a hault to the war







i havent laugh that hard while sober since


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> when i was in school id rip em out and try to make em silent so everyone could share
> 
> in the aroma, id even prepare for em with beans and buds the night before :laugh:
> 
> ...


 I do believe that is called "fart tenis"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Pacuguy said:


> One time i was in a crowded line at the movies with my GF and she cut a loud, earth shattering fart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at least you have a reason to do it back to her next time :laugh:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

In my grade 11 english class, the teacher had to keep a can of air freshener on his desk because of 2 guys in the class before us who nearly sh*t themselves everyday. At that time, I though the two of them were disgusting, but as fate would have it, one of those guys is now my boyfriend of just over a year.









One time my friend and I were eating at mcdonalds. We were sitting in a plastic booth and she let out a huge fart that just thundered across the resturant... I laughed my ass off. She also does the "cup-a-fart". She farts and sorta 'grabs' it and wafts it in your face... its really nasty... and kinda of hard to believe we're girls...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Pacuguy said:


> One time i was in a crowded line at the movies with my GF and she cut a loud, earth shattering fart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, that is love. . .


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Girl's farting is just one of those things I dont' think I'll ever get use to. I mean I just never think about it and it never happens around guys. I know to a lot of my buddies its just a myth ...


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

When I was in school (many moons ago!!) me and two of my cousins were on the bus. I busted ass and another boy threw up. It was winter time so it was cold outside. Everyone had thier head hanging out the windows. The smell of the fart and vomit was horrible. Me and my cousin blamed it on my little cousin. We all three got suspended from riding the school bus for a week.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Getting suspended for a natural bodily function?! I would have fought that one.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Getting suspended for a natural bodily function?! I would have fought that one.


 Our folks went and met with the superintendent(sp) but it didn't do any good.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ChosenOne22 said:


> all i can say is......HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Man, one day i ripped one at work and this poor phillipino guy walks right into it, fully inhaling it, and pukes into the garbage can. I haven't had cuban black bean soup since that day.


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Two most embarrassing...

I was in like 1st or 2nd or 3rd grade...when farting in class wasnt cool...i had to let one go cuz it was starting to hurt my stomach...i hadnt yet perfect the stealth silent killer yet...so i tried and tried to let just kind slip out unnoticabley...and WHAM!!! the whole room turned to the 4 desks (grouped together) where i was sitting...instantneously all 4 of us jumped up and said "wasnt me" we all talked about it at recess and i blamed on this girl named heidi...which was beleivable, then and now...

Second most embarrassing was when i was on the phone with best friend number 2 (from other thread) back when i sweated her hardcore...freshmen year...I was sitting on my bed tallking to her on the phone and i was letting them rip left and right, thinking to myself...no way she can hear them...then i ripped a real loud one and she was like..."what was that noise, did you just pass gas" my best excuse was "no it was my bed squeeking" yah right...

after i was over the "farting is nasty thing" me and my friend used to have farting wars in Mr Ortiz's class....he would get really pissed and tell us to go to the bathroom...he would open windows spray sanitizer, but nothing could overcome the smell...he was actually a psycho now that i remember, used to throw desks around and sh*t while we laughed at him, he had a serious anger problem..

the same wars with the same buddy carried on into the next year to mr sullivans class...no windows in that classroom...mr sullivan was awesome, he once gave us both an "A" for creativity for writing 101 uses for toilets and toilet paper for a term paper, but he didnt have much of a backbone, we ruled that class with an iron fist...we also had bubble gum blowing contests while he lectured...he would seperate us at different sides of the room, but that only meant more strategic locations for the bigger goal at hand....spaced out we could gas the entire room and put our rival wars aside...

he always beat me tho...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ralphie917 said:


> when farting in class wasnt cool


 It still ISNT cool.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I was on speaker phone with Alex, AKA blazin chronic, peko, Moorrii, and i farted... but i sh*t my pants in the proccess... He started laughing his ass off and told everyone on the forums..

I choked my chair.. it had a huge stain on it







...

i remember Drew trying to have me take pics of my chair... but that was after i took it into the shower and washed it off..

ohh, the good times..


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> I was on speaker phone with Alex, AKA blazin chronic, peko, Moorrii, and i farted... but i sh*t my pants in the proccess... He started laughing his ass off and told everyone on the forums..
> 
> I choked my chair.. it had a huge stain on it
> 
> ...











wondering when the wet fart was gonna come up. When I was like 3 when you had to take baths with sibblings I would always make fart bubbles to make everyone laugh. I tried and tried to fart but nothing. Tried some more and felt one coming. UHHHHHH.....UHHHH......... It wasnt a fart but a turd. It sucked and I cried.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

some girls were jocking me and a friend once at the movies. we started talking with them and went to see another movie with them. as walking into the movie she was rubbing my abbs and wanted to see them... well yup. i flexed. you know the rest. movie sucked!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well my worst one ever was in a lesson in school. the Teacher was talking about something than then suddenly i rip loose a LOUD machine gun fart

Prrrrt-prrrrrrrt-prprprprppptptptptptpppp it lasted like for 15 seconds lol! they opend the windows after i had ripped it


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

Innes isn't ashamed to fart. In fact, he puts on this outfit whenever he has a good flatulence day...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My big ass hairy Italian college roomate from Jersey once told me between bites of his Hostess cupcakes that you can only figure out if a girl loves you if you dutch oven her, and she laughs. If you do it and she gets mad, she isnt the one for you.

I have lived by this genius advice to this day.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

ok i have two.....one was while i was taking the act's and everyone was taking the test......the other one was in church, which was really bad bc we were sitting in the front row, but was kind of funny bc i saw the priest start to smirk while the older people gave me and my family dirty looks.....at least the priest was cool about it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

in high school we had saturday detensions when we cut class or got caught smoking or came in late too many times.. so anyway i was drinking with my friends the night before getting bombed and was really hung over and gassey when i went to serve my time... it was normal to let em rip and there were some kids who where well known for it and damn loud too.. this day i had super SBD, so the kid with the loud ripps starts in as usual so i start sneaking some super hot stinky SBD's and it was so bad i was getting disgusted, then people started to move there seats so i would play aong and move... eventually it got soo bad that the security guards couldnt take it anymore, i ripped one soo bad the whole auditorium was grossed out and i got kicked out, they told me i was sick and should see the doctor, i said i was fine and didnt feel the ned to leave and wanted to stay for the last hour so i didnt have to repeat it, they told me to leave so i ripped one more and splt.. i became the first to be kicked out of a saturday detention for having really really un humanly bad wind... it smelled like a rotting corpse..


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i think it was grade 4 french class... i let a huge one go, and immediately\ looked at the person to my left, everyone thought it was him, and no one would believe him as he denied it! oh i laughed so hard!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i like doing that, farting in enclosed places like movie houses etc...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

This was about a month ago. I was stretching for baseball and my stomach was hurting. i just felt like i had to pass gas. But i was holding it in until we had to do the butterflys. Were u put your feet to gether and rest your elbows on ur knees. I ripped 1 so loud. I didnt think any 1 heard it but some 1 did. I was like it was steve and pointed at him. Reguardless he didnt beleive me. But that had to be 1 of the most loudest farts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> My big ass hairy Italian college roomate from Jersey once told me between bites of his Hostess cupcakes that you can only figure out if a girl loves you if you dutch oven her, and she laughs. If you do it and she gets mad, she isnt the one for you.
> 
> I have lived by this genius advice to this day.


 Thats just not right.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

If my gf ever farted on purpose I would never ever see her again..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is my 500th post!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I remember one time standing in line at Disneyland with my Ex. at the time she and i were messing around poking and hugging each other. We just had lunch and i poked her in the ribs and out comes this ear piercing high pitched fart, everybody in line was laughing and i was rolling on the floor at this point just cracking up, it was hilarious.

Good times.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My sister's boyfriend, my little brother, AND my dad all let out their farts randomly... loud ones dont' usually have a really bad odor... however, my sister's boyfriend does these silent deadly ones... and OH MAN ARE THEY DEADLY!!! Everytime we smell them, everyone takes cover, and runs outside for fresh air...


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

This could be the funniest thread of all time! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> My sister's boyfriend, my little brother, AND my dad all let out their farts randomly... loud ones dont' usually have a really bad odor... however, my sister's boyfriend does these silent deadly ones... and OH MAN ARE THEY DEADLY!!! Everytime we smell them, everyone takes cover, and runs outside for fresh air...


 SBD's..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

middle school graduation... getting my diploma thing from the principle









I made the f*cker suffer for all the stuff he put me through those 3 years


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

quadratic said:


> This could be the funniest thread of all time! HAHAHAHAHA


I new it would be a GAS , PUN, PUN, PUN!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember once we had to do sit ups for gym class in school. Well they had someone hold your ankles as you tried to do as many sit ups as you could. It seemed like for at least 10 sit ups, everytime I would sit up , I would blast a loud ass smelly fart in thiws poor kids face trying to hold my ankles. He eventually let go because he couldn't take it anymore. It was good times. So Ms. Natt, where is your story?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you dont wanna know her story....









and what's SBD??


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

SBD = Silent But Deadly


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DOH! I should have known that...


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

I was probably one of those people laughing at your EX's nasty incident...haha!!!







what a loser! she was probably ugly tooo.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

(blueprint's ex)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> If my gf ever farted on purpose I would never ever see her again..


haha- so true. 
i was driving back from SLC and this girl i was dating went with me and we were talking and i busted mad ass on accident. i wish there was a button you could push when you dont want gas and when you do. anyways i just rolled all the windows down and played it off. i dont think she could smell it but she knew what was up. i was kind of embarrassed.









i have a question for chicks-
is it disrespectful for guys to fart in front of girls? or vise versa? post your opinion.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

there are none i love to fart and the best is when you can blame another


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

what the f*ck man, this new girl keeps bumping up all old threads


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> what the f*ck man, this new girl keeps bumping up all old threads


 she's just getting to know us by reading past threads.... what's wrong with that?

welcome the newbie, don't scare them away.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > what the f*ck man, this new girl keeps bumping up all old threads
> ...


 who said there's anything wrong with that ?

a little annoying, that's all, but hey whatever melts her butter


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

a bit on edge today jewelz....

cheer up buttercup!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay a few years ago I was in college and I had this math class where you had to go to this room specifically to take tests. The main rule of the room was to be silent so people could focus on their math problems. I go in there to take a test, theres about forty people in the room, I walk up to the front desk to get my test form so I'm standing infront of the forty people in a silent room who are all sitting down and all of a sudden there it is LOUD as HELL. I sh*t my pants. There was quite literally no one to blame it on. I had to stand there like nothing and get my test form like my shitting my pants is the normal thing. I didn't see it coming. Got my form, turned and faced everyone in the room and thought to myself just act natural and don't laugh.


----------

